# “Business-friendly” approval process



## Yikes (Jun 17, 2013)

From an interview with Carl’s Jr. /Hardee’s CEO Andy Puzder regarding why they won’t build more restaurants in California:

<>

The Weekend Interview With Andy Puzder: Of Burgers, Bikinis and ObamaCare - WSJ.com


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 17, 2013)

That is really sad.  I wonder how long it would take in Bloomberg's NYC?


----------



## GBrackins (Jun 17, 2013)

depends on if you want to sell large sodas or not, and the oil in your fryers ....


----------

